# attack of the Furminator!



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Arrgg!! The store girl was using a Furminator on my dog! YIKES! :boxing: Spring is coming once again and Rufus was all itchy last night, so seeing him through the season without him shredding his coat is in the front of my mind! Last year in April he had a lovely full coat and in May it was completely ruined from allergy itching! GIRL! DO NOT USE THAT ON MY DOG! :nono: I told her you don't use the Furminator on a Havanese. She says it's great! They use it on their Airdale. :doh: :brick: An Airdale is not a Havanese. I tried to explain it was a great tool for a shedding type dog, not to be used on a long haired non-shed breed. Not to mention, you don't just start doing whatever to peoples dogs--whatever you want to do! My heart is still beating faster than it should! That's MY poof-ty! I don't want him Furminated!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

what is a furminator? I guess I should know that for future reference....


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Arrgg!! The store girl was using a Furminator on my dog! YIKES! :boxing: Spring is coming once again and Rufus was all itchy last night, so seeing him through the season without him shredding his coat is in the front of my mind! Last year in April he had a lovely full coat and in May it was completely ruined from allergy itching! GIRL! DO NOT USE THAT ON MY DOG! :nono: I told her you don't use the Furminator on a Havanese. She says it's great! They use it on their Airdale. :doh: :brick: An Airdale is not a Havanese. I tried to explain it was a great tool for a shedding type dog, not to be used on a long haired non-shed breed. Not to mention, you don't just start doing whatever to peoples dogs--whatever you want to do! My heart is still beating faster than it should! I don't want him Furminated!


Urg...Bad girl at petstore...how rude! 
Todd could really benefit from a good furmination actually...she's welcome to practice on him if she'd like 



good buddy said:


> *That's MY poof-ty*! I don't want him Furminated


 I love it!!!! ROFL


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It's a comb thingie you use to remove all that loose coat from shedding dogs. It only messes up a nice Hav coat!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

YIKES!!!! I would be furious too. I hope it doesn't cause too much damage.

BTW-I don't know what you have done for the itchies but for the first time in her life, Belle has gotten itchy and really bad quickly. The maltese people in my area called it summer kennel itch- apparently really common here. They told me to use a product called Happy Jack. It is an oil and it goes on the spot they are itching. Belle had been rolling and rubbing and made herself into a westie cut so quickly. Well 2 days of this oil on and she is fine.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> YIKES!!!! I would be furious too. I hope it doesn't cause too much damage.
> 
> BTW-I don't know what you have done for the itchies but for the first time in her life, Belle has gotten itchy and really bad quickly. The maltese people in my area called it summer kennel itch- apparently really common here. They told me to use a product called Happy Jack. It is an oil and it goes on the spot they are itching. Belle had been rolling and rubbing and made herself into a westie cut so quickly. Well 2 days of this oil on and she is fine.


On the furminator-I think I caught it pretty quick, so hopefully not much damage!

I never did find out what the problem was last year. I tried several types of soothing sprays and shampoos. I changed his food and watched every little thing he was exposed to and I never did figure it out! Eventually he stopped itching so much until he just seemed to stop. Last night he was itching again, and Spring is headed this way so I am watching him like a hawk! I'm thinking it's a seasonal allergy and we may have to see the vet this time and get something for it. I'm writing down the Happy Jack right now! I've never heard of it before, thanks!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy- It happened overnight with Belle and I took her to the vet for temperament testing so asked him what was going on. She didn't have fleas or anything but then I started googling and going nuts thinking it could be mange or something horrible. SHe hadn't changed foods but we moved and it is a different climate but she was itching and chunks of hair were coming out. I write to the maltese forum and a lady in my state told me about it. I found it at the feed store and she was right it worked like a charm and right away. I was two seconds from panicking but I thought i was weird at over 6 she could suddenly develop something.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Amanda! That's how it felt with Rufus last year. One minute fine-the next he was a shredded mess! I just looked this stuff up and saved it to my favorites!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

For itchies I've found EQyss Micro Tek shampoo and spray works pretty well and it smells nice unlike most itchy products that I've smelled.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva said:


> For itchies I've found EQyss Micro Tek shampoo and spray works pretty well and it smells nice unlike most itchy products that I've smelled.


That's what I used last year and it didn't work for us.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

good buddy said:


> That's what I used last year and it didn't work for us.


Bummer...that's what I used on HB and it really helped with his itchy skin. 
I hope that Happy Jack helps.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> YIKES!!!! I would be furious too. I hope it doesn't cause too much damage.
> 
> BTW-I don't know what you have done for the itchies but for the first time in her life, Belle has gotten itchy and really bad quickly. The maltese people in my area called it summer kennel itch- apparently really common here. They told me to use a product called Happy Jack. It is an oil and it goes on the spot they are itching. Belle had been rolling and rubbing and made herself into a westie cut so quickly. Well 2 days of this oil on and she is fine.


Amanda, I've googled it and am only finding a Happy Jack shampoo. Do you have a link for the oil? Sounds like something I'd like to have in my dog kit.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Amanda, I've googled it and am only finding a Happy Jack shampoo. Do you have a link for the oil? Sounds like something I'd like to have in my dog kit.


Try this Sheri...
http://www.happyjackinc.com/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Eva! (I wonder why I wasn't coming up with that...?) But, I've got it saved now!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes-sorry I didnt know the website actually! I got he Skin Balm product for Belle. It just scared me how quickly she went from normal to itching insane. Around here it seems to be very common! I just left it on for about 2 days. I reapplied it twice. It is a bit smelly and gross. It was on her back she was itching so I was petting her chest during that ime. And then bathed her twice to make sure all the oil was off. I just can't believe a $8 product stopped it. I should have asked sooner!

:focus:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Christy, I feel your :frusty: over the furminator! My friend uses it on her beagle. But never a HAV!! 

Poor Rufus. I'm sorry he has the itchies again. Are allergy shots a possibility, since it seems to be seasonal? Sounds like something environmental/airborne?
:hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, my finger was hovering over the buy some now when I read "kinda smelly and gross" LOL! 

Jane, I'm trying to remember the posts from last years itchies. It seems like someone here got a script from their vet just to get through the season and I can't remember what it was called. Luckily, he hasn't been itching today, so I'm still holding my breath to see if it will really start up big time. I'm sure I was more aware of it last night anyways because Rufus was roaming all over the bedroom all night.

*He has been a bit of a growly bear lately at bedtime, so rather than put him in his crate we've told him goodnight and let him come to bed on his own. The first night he was in our room in 2 minutes and in his crate shortly after. Last night he came in pretty quick, but was test driving sleeping in different spots around the room.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Amanda, what is in the Happy Jack balm? I'm looking at the page and it doesn't list the ingredients. It says to wash hands after using.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy- they carry it at the tractor supply around here for $9 if you want to smell it first. It kind of smells like rubbing alcohol. And leaving an oil product on is pretty gross to me but it worked so I can't complain.

Ingredients: Mercaptobenzothiazole 1.4%, Polyethylene Glycol 300, Acetone, Isoprpyl, Alcohol, Camphor


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Christy- they carry it at the tractor supply around here for $9 if you want to smell it first. It kind of smells like rubbing alcohol. And leaving an oil product on is pretty gross to me but it worked so I can't complain.
> 
> Ingredients: Mercaptobenzothiazole 1.4%, Polyethylene Glycol 300, Acetone, Isoprpyl, Alcohol, Camphor


Was it at least good to her coat? :ear: Geez with acetone and alcohol it would seem to be pretty drying! I know what you mean about leaving it on--seems gross to me too. Did you put clothes over to keep it from getting on the furniture?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well it has only been a week later so I can't say for sure be. Not sure how drying it is as Belle's coat in that spot is only about 2-3 inches and pretty broken from her before I used the product, know what I mean? I really was close to cutting her down all over when she did this. She just rubbed the heck out of it so fast. So Ithink it is better than having her shaved


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Ingredients: Mercaptobenzothiazole 1.4%, Polyethylene Glycol 300, Acetone, Isoprpyl, Alcohol, Camphor


I was curious, so I did a quick search on mercaptobenzthiazole, or MBT. I found this: "Compounds related to MBT have proved especially useful in vulcanizing synthetic rubbers."

Another site said for people that are allergic to rubber, they might actually be allergic to the MBT used in the process of making natural or synthetic rubber.

Interesting! I'm glad it is working for you, Amanda.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Well it has only been a week later so I can't say for sure be. Not sure how drying it is as Belle's coat in that spot is only about 2-3 inches and pretty broken from her before I used the product, know what I mean? I really was close to cutting her down all over when she did this. She just rubbed the heck out of it so fast. So Ithink it is better than having her shaved


I know exactly what you mean! That's just what Rufus did last year and I had him cut down becase he was so raggedy. I hated it! I soo wish I hadn't cut him down. At first I hated the short choppy part where he broke off his hairs, but after the cut instead of thinking he looked nice and even and great, I felt like now he was short and choppy all over and it was a good cut! :frusty: I just prefer full coat on my kids. Don't cut her down. You won't be happy about it.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Off topic sorry. Christy I'm not sure if I've been missing your posts or if you have been a little scarce lately. I wanted to put in my official request for pictures of your boys (videos are also nice. ) Marley looks adorable in your avatar but I need more please....

Back to your earlier conversation.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane-I am thinking it probably isn't something to use long term and I should research it more but I trusted the maltese breeder who said to try it. I will just keep my fingers crossed this was a one time thing as Belle has never had anything like this. I found it on the fda approved for "skin medication for dogs as an aid in the treatment of hot spots (moist dermatitis) and as first aid for scrapes and abrasions."

Christy- I wanted to cut her like a lion finally but she is so skinny she would look really funny cut down. I am hoping it grows quickly. It kind of sticks up all over the place right now but two mins after being groomed Belle always makes herself look this way!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - I cannot imagine using that thing on a Hav. It looks like it would just leave behind broken hair & a poofy mess.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Wow - I cannot imagine using that thing on a Hav. It looks like it would just leave behind broken hair & a poofy mess.


Yeah and the poofy mess would be on the floor too.  I like my boy being as hairy as possible!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

good buddy said:


> I like my boy being as hairy as possible!





good buddy said:


> That's MY poof-ty!


LOL!!

I'm glad you stopped her. What a dingbat for just starting to use it without talking to you. She might as well have just grabbed a pair of scissors and started cutting into his coat. Geez.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I'm glad you stopped her. What a dingbat for just starting to use it without talking to you. She might as well have just grabbed a pair of scissors and started cutting into his coat. Geez.


EXACTLY!! 
I got a dog that grows long hair and alot of coat because I like it that way!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay just cause I am in the process of grooming Belle and here just shows how much hair she removed in less than a week with this itching and rubbing craze. I tried taking a pic regularly but you can't tell cause it is just all whiteness. You can see how long the hair in that area previously was and then if you look at the short stubbles behind it that is her itchy spot. If anyone else has some remedies for something like that, be sure to share just in case she goes through this again.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, I am so sorry!  Having been there before, I know what a heartbreak that is when they shred the coat and it all happens so fast! Isn't it awful that they can destroy in just a few minutes what will take months to re-grow! Hopefully, with her being Maltese the hair will lay flat and blend in to her coat pretty quickly.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, Kodi has the same problem. I don't know if it's just allergies, or caused by fleas, or what. He does the rubbing thing on the floor, too. It looks like his itchies are in a similar place to Belle. His is right behind his shoulders and the hair there is about a 1/2". The as you get closer to his back, it just poufs out. I just feel badly that he is so itchy.


----------

